# Best Hip Pads



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi All!

I'm currently considering:

*Skeletools Impact shorts*
link: impact shorts, crash pad, hip protector
OR
*Crash Pads Snowboard Hip Pads with Tail Shield*
link: Crash Pads Snowboard Hip Pads with Tail Shield : Snowboard Pads

Does anyone have a preference? Any other suggestions? Skeletools have a hard shell protection, which seems reassuring to me.

Thank you!
Jeff


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I would avoid the hard shell stuff for the soul reason of protecting my pants. When you slide on the hard shell it has a smaller contact point making the fabric more likely to get worn through or ripped. Years ago I went to a skatepark that required full pads alot. I ripped about 3 pairs of jeans with my hard cap tripple eight knee pads. I cut the cap off and that stopped happening.


----------

